# Human breeding



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

That breeding thread reminded me of a kind of joke kind of sad state someone said about human breeding (yes this is tongue and cheek)

natural selection right?
the strong of the herd survive
the sick and weak are killed off therefor cant breed
only the biggest baddest male of a herd breeds in some species of the wild

are we, as humans, currently breeding against natural selection
welfare homes with 6+ kids 
successful people 1-2 kids

are we as a species over breeding lines that have proven unsuccessful in dealing with current society?

shouldn't we be breeding Bill Gates to Oprah...LOL


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> are we, as humans, currently breeding against natural selection
> welfare homes with 6+ kids
> successful people 1-2 kids


If the welfare kids can survive their environment and their bad parents they may have better genetics than the kids born to successful parents. Adversity weeds out the weak. Abundance allows the weak to survive. 

Many people that are wealthy in the US are wealthy because of inheritance, not hard work or smarts. Lots of good, smart, hard working people are not "successful" because they lack opportunity. How many of you are getting paid what you think you deserve?;-)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Typical looser reasoning, Statistically wealth from inheritance is almost unheard of. It’s from self made opportunity. That whole handed down thing is just what the poor and lazy like to tell themselves. Wealth very rarely goes two generations hardly ever makes three. Nobody gets paid what they think they disserve especially if it’s given to you.
I agree that some of the hardest workers come from the very poor and do make their own opportunity. I guess its like getting a good pup from two shitter dogs 

No way man not those two , I think Bill Gates and Oprah would counter act and make a nervy wolf dog…. an ugly ass one!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Typical looser reasoning, Statistically wealth from inheritance is almost unheard of. It’s from self made opportunity. That whole handed down thing is just what the poor and lazy like to tell themselves. Wealth very rarely goes two generations hardly ever makes three. Nobody gets paid what they think they disserve especially if it’s given to you.
> I agree that some of the hardest workers come from the very poor and do make their own opportunity. I guess its like getting a good pup from two shitter dogs
> 
> No way man not those two , I think Bill Gates and Oprah would counter act and make a nervy wolf dog…. an ugly ass one!


You've never been to Southern California. 

And I think being in country that is great enough to help thier less fortunate is a good thing. God Help those who think otherwise, and are fortunate enough to not have to depend on others. Because if the do...I am sure they will be in line to get thier check when push comes to shove. Having a grandfather that was disabled in a war...Whom could not work...had 5 children before his injury....Was very glad to be American. He was not proud to be on welfare, and hated the fact he was. But he could not feed his children without it. My grandmother works till this day....So not everyone on welfare is lazy or of poor genetics. 

The comment by the OP insinuates that being on welfare makes you a shitter. I hope that life keeps treating you well... Because humility like being on welfare is often hard to swallow.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James Downey said:


> You've never been to Southern California.
> 
> And I think being in country that is great enough to help thier less fortunate is a good thing. God Help those who think otherwise, and are fortunate enough to not have to depend on others. Because if the do...I am sure they will be in line to get thier check when push comes to shove. Having a grandfather that was disabled in a war...Whom could not work...had 5 children before his injury....Was very glad to be American. He was not proud to be on welfare, and hated the fact he was. But he could not feed his children without it. My grandmother works till this day....So not everyone on welfare is lazy or of poor genetics.
> 
> The comment by the OP insinuates that being on welfare makes you a shitter. I hope that life keeps treating you well... Because humility like being on welfare is often hard to swallow.


Well said James! 
I don't think "the biggesst baddest male in the herd" idea cuts it. It's education, hard work and lots of luck!
:-k :-k ....I'm thinking the Bill Gates thing and Oprah thing is a winner.
I suspect Bill Gates (super nerd), growing up, was probably always ducking those biggest, baddest folks and Oprah had a lot more to battle then that.............but, to all, lets not get this thing into an arguement. :grin::wink:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

> Statistically wealth from inheritance is almost unheard of.


I call BS! Who told you that crap. Glen Beck? Rush? 

Here is a link to the top 10 riches men in the US. http://www.famouswhy.com/List/Top_10_USA's_Richest_Men/761.html

*WHO ON THAT LIST COMES FROM A POOR FAMILY? *Warren Buffet likes to play the the self made role, but in reality his father owned a chain of grocery stores and was a congressman. The worst off of the bunch was Bill Gates. His parents were only a lawyer and banker. Boo-hoo . He must of really had it rough. But all of them come from a well to do family. 

It's much easier to pull yourself up by the tassels on your Gucci loafers than it is to pull yourself up by the bootstraps. 




> I agree that some of the hardest workers come from the very poor and do make their own opportunity. I guess its like getting a good pup from two shitter dogs





So let me get this straight. A hard working person has as much chance of success as a person has getting a good dog out of two "shitters"? 

So I put this question out to all my fellow dog fanciers. What are the chances of getting a good dog out of two bad parents?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> That breeding thread reminded me of a kind of joke kind of sad state someone said about human breeding (yes this is tongue and cheek)
> 
> natural selection right?
> the strong of the herd survive
> ...


 


This is certainly common in the UK.

Families on benefits are often large. Some mothers can see getting pregnant as a way to get to the top of the social housing list.
Working families often delay having children (and limit the number) due to the effect it has on their ability to pay their own way.



> are we as a species over breeding lines that have proven unsuccessful in dealing with current society?
> 
> shouldn't we be breeding Bill Gates to Oprah...LOL


On the contrary. It seems to me that *some* of the families on benefits have perfectly adapted to their environment. They can have as many children as they like, secure in the knowledge that each one will entitlle them to more funding and larger accomodation. Additionally they can be full time parents as they do not work....:-\"

Of course, it is not sustainable in the long term (the benefits system has to be funded by taxes from the families that actually work).

_Disclaimer: There are many people on benefits who do not wish to be and who would gladly pay their own way in different circumstances._


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

James Downey said:


> You've never been to Southern California.
> 
> And I think being in country that is great enough to help thier less fortunate is a good thing. God Help those who think otherwise, and are fortunate enough to not have to depend on others. Because if the do...I am sure they will be in line to get thier check when push comes to shove. Having a grandfather that was disabled in a war...Whom could not work...had 5 children before his injury....Was very glad to be American. He was not proud to be on welfare, and hated the fact he was. But he could not feed his children without it. My grandmother works till this day....So not everyone on welfare is lazy or of poor genetics.
> 
> The comment by the OP insinuates that being on welfare makes you a shitter. I hope that life keeps treating you well... Because humility like being on welfare is often hard to swallow.


Got a 5:30 flight to San Diego today 
Have a father who was disabled in Vietnam but refuses to collect and says others can use it more


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> I call BS! Who told you that crap. Glen Beck? Rush?
> 
> Here is a link to the top 10 riches men in the US. http://www.famouswhy.com/List/Top_10_USA's_Richest_Men/761.html
> 
> ...




I don’t have time to find your answers, but statistically it really is true. Very few kids from money carry it on. And the poor work their way to the top with nothing to lose. I might not be talking Bill Gats kind of money but rich compared to the rest of us. In some cases the super rich were able to hold it together for a few generations. I think it’s a good thing that the very poor could still become the very rich in this country. How did our current president get where he is?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Isn’t convent how you chose Bill Gates to make your point but forgot about Opras beginning.

http://www.nndb.com/people/466/000022400/ 

I guess your saying everything she has just feel in her lap as well than


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

This is a massive subject actually, and it goes down some very dark paths. Firstly, real wealth is hidden, and is family wealth. The richest people on the planet are all from rich families, and they are far more wealthy than you are led to believe. Bill Gates parents were ultra rich, he was no good news story. 
But anyways, back to this breeding people and the rich v's poor debate. Everyone needs to look into "Eugenics", that is selective breeding of people and also the rich and powerful believing they are superior to the poor by their genes. The Eugenics history in the USA is a dark time and infact Hltler was a Eugenisit and praised the USA as he was a follower of people like Margret Sanger (sp?). 
Its way too big a thing to talk about here.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

This wasn't a discussion about welfare, forget the word welfare it dredges up too much angst.
people who are unsuccessful at the sport called life breed more than those who are successful
success is not only defined by money

if life was schuthund then the fact that you are on welfare "9 times out of 10" means you couldn't even get your BH. ...there are obviously exceptions to every rule

think of unsuccessful people as backyard breeders...LOL

the analogy actually fits quite well i think


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Whether you agree with them or not you get to be impressed Opra and Obama came from where they did and made it to where they are at. Along with many, many others who have money coming out there ears. So you’re saying its impossible for two shitters to breed a great dog?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Selective breeding of humans"

:-k Wasn't there a little creep with a funny Moustache tried to push for this back in the 30s!!!! :-k


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> "Selective breeding of humans"
> 
> :-k Wasn't there a little creep with a funny Moustache tried to push for this back in the 30s!!!! :-k


Enough said!


----------



## Rory De Hindeberg (Aug 24, 2009)

'The problem with the gene pool; there's no life-gaurd.' 

I can't reference the quote 'cause I can't remember where I read it.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Rory De Hindeberg said:


> 'The problem with the gene pool; there's no life-gaurd.'
> 
> I can't reference the quote 'cause I can't remember where I read it.


http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/d/davidgerro106074.html

There are multiple references but this fit ;-)


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Reminds me of this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0yQunhOaU0

and this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0O7_3o3BrI&feature=related

it's really a must see

I am for more chlorine in the gene pool IMHO.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

everyone wants to talk about the exception to the rule, would you breed to shitters hopping for a gem? ... it might happen right.

and no one said we should start selective breeding
it was just an observation that we as humans do exactly the opposite as what we think is best


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> if life was schuthund then the fact that you are on welfare "9 times out of 10" means you couldn't even get your BH. ...there are obviously exceptions to every rule


 
Haha... I had to kind of laugh at myself for a second. Based on your analogy i'm currently on welfare, but I hope to get off soon. lol...

I just need the opportunity of getting the right dog!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

oh yea, as far as dog training goes, i am sure i would have been euthanized a long time ago
I am people aggressive, bad temperament, don't listen well, hahahaha


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> oh yea, as far as dog training goes, i am sure i would have been euthanized a long time ago
> I am people aggressive, bad temperament, don't listen well, hahahaha


you forgot handler hard


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

thats what my wife says


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I'm still a firm believer in it takes money to make money. Make costly mistakes in your youth, be it crime, bad financial decisions with possible bankruptcy and you could pay for them the rest of your life. There are always exceptions to every rule but in every town across the nation there are always certain people that have it easier at first due to there name which is associated with money. Say your father or grandfather was succesful and your starting out in life as a youg person your more likely to get the loan than Joe Blow. Be it co sign or banker is friend of the family. Back to the name thing. After that yes it is up to you to make the best of it. Some make it some don't. IMO part of the demise of the super wealthy is stock market and there co. becoming so big that shares of the business become publicly traded can be a god send but could just as easily go the other way and is how most go from family business to I work for co so and so as a sales rep clerk what have you.The family just becomes another employee. Or choose to go there on way and make it on there own.But like every one says there are always exceptions to the rule. But there is no substitute for hard work and as some one else said lots of luck.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

excuses
i know plenty of people who run their own business and came from nothing
someone has it better than me thats why i never did it

people who succeed are not the best brightest smartest or richest
they are the most ambitious

check out your local mensa club, no millionaires in the lot, yet all genius'
then look at Donald Trump, idiot, yet money
its ambition


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

It's always easier to climb to the top of Mt. Everest when you are born 10 feet from the top.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

wuldent you frees to deth


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> wuldent you frees to deth


I guess there are always risks and uncertainties regardless of which level you start from. lol...





But joking aside, when i lived in Seattle I met some kids in college who made me realize a lot of things about life and opportunities. Before I could actually claim "independant" on my financial aid I attended the community colleges because thats all I could afford, while most of my friends attended college at University of Washington. To my surprise a majority of them had never heard of financial aid! Their folks where wealthy enough or had enough money saved to pay for their tuition, housing, and extracurricular activities.#-o

So while I was attending community college and working fulltime just to scrape by, my buddies where injoying the college life at a prestigious school. I understood life isn't all rosey and i was prepared for that, but its a really crappy feeling when you see and realize the economic advantages these kids had. So right out of the box, i was already at a disadvantage, but I still went on to graduate from EWU with my Bachelors in Finance and Operations Management... but I had to work 3 or 4 times as hard as some kids i knew. Im just hoping that one day my kids won't have to work as hard as I did. 

So the lesson learned was that just because you're not rich or wealty dosn't mean you can't "do it," you'll just have to work at the very minimum twice as hard. Similar to working an off breed dog in Schutzhund. 

and when the grace period ends on my school loans... crap, thats a whole different thread!


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> I guess there are always risks and uncertainties regardless of which level you start from. lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was talking about Meng. Most in life have to start out in debt up to there eyeballs just to get off the ground. And then there is no gaurentee. Mike you say all excuses. You can't honostly believe that people that don't start out in life with huge student loans because they were lucky enough to have that taken care of for them don't have it easier. And for that reason alot of people don't go to colledge. But I guess thats what oil field hands and so on are for. Some one said statistics show more wealthy people come from a lower class family than a family that has more money. Is that because statistically there is far more lower class families than not. Either way a persons financial status should never be a measure of the person. Until you know who they are and what they have been through the poor shouldn't be looked down on and compared to shitters in the dog world. Perhaps those that have chosen to be a drain on society. But not those who have had to use it at one time or another to get by.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

hippies havent locked the thread yet?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

There are certainly advantages if you get a hand up from family, born into wealth, good education, stable upbringing etc. However, these things guarantee nothing and lack of them should not be an excuse. Charles Swindoll nailed it for me:

"The longer I live, the more I realize the impact of attitude on life. Attitude, to me, is more important than facts. It is more important than the past, the education, the money, than circumstances, than failure, than successes, than what other people think or say or do. It is more important than appearance, giftedness or skill. It will make or break a company... a church... a home. The remarkable thing is we have a choice everyday regarding the attitude we will embrace for that day. We cannot change our past... we cannot change the fact that people will act in a certain way. We cannot change the inevitable. The only thing we can do is play on the one string we have, and that is our attitude. *I am convinced that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% of how I react to it*. And so it is with you... we are in charge of our Attitudes.”


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

ian forbes said:


> there are certainly advantages if you get a hand up from family, born into wealth, good education, stable upbringing etc. However, these things guarantee nothing and lack of them should not be an excuse. Charles swindoll nailed it for me:
> 
> "the longer i live, the more i realize the impact of attitude on life. Attitude, to me, is more important than facts. It is more important than the past, the education, the money, than circumstances, than failure, than successes, than what other people think or say or do. It is more important than appearance, giftedness or skill. It will make or break a company... A church... A home. The remarkable thing is we have a choice everyday regarding the attitude we will embrace for that day. We cannot change our past... We cannot change the fact that people will act in a certain way. We cannot change the inevitable. The only thing we can do is play on the one string we have, and that is our attitude. *i am convinced that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% of how i react to it*. And so it is with you... We are in charge of our attitudes.”


 
werd!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice Chuck Swindoll quote. I have heard that message.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did he sell pots and pans ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> hippies havent locked the thread yet?


Who you callin' hippies? :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did he sell pots and pans ??



Amway.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Zig Ziggler. Got your amway beat with that one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Zig Ziggler. Got your amway beat with that one.



Holy crap. Had to google Zig Ziggler, _"World Leader in Personal Development Since 1961."_
*
Master the science of goal-setting so you can experience all the abundance you deserve!​*


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Holy crap. Had to google Zig Ziggler, _"World Leader in Personal Development Since 1961."_
> 
> 
> *Master the science of goal-setting so you can experience all the abundance you deserve!*​


 
LOL I dunno dexter yager over there at amway might have old zig beat out but when in doubt there is always good ol tony robbins with his ginormous head that shoots telepathic brain waves to influence peoplle to walk across burning coals.


----------

